# The Whip



## Geri (Mar 11, 2010)

Did anyone used to go to The Whip - in the Studio in Frogmore Street, mid 80s?


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Did anyone used to go to The Whip - in the Studio in Frogmore Street, mid 80s?



It's where I learnt to appreciate indie/guitar music  People often wonder how I ended why I quite like The Cure, there's your answer!


----------



## Geri (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to be so in awe of everyone in there - I'd never seen a man wearing a wedding dress before!

A friend of a friend passed away just before Christmas, and I found out from his Facebook tribute page that he used to DJ there, and work at Bony Maronie.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> I used to be so in awe of everyone in there - I'd never seen a man wearing a wedding dress before!
> 
> A friend of a friend passed away just before Christmas, and I found out from his Facebook tribute page that he used to DJ there, and work at Bony Maronie.



Can't remember the dress-wearer but I do remember a wierd goth couple who used to hang out in the main bit sat down, looking miserable. They hardly moved all night apart from the odd tune.

Boney Maronie! wasn't there another clothes shop there? maybe I'm getting mixed with the one in the Arcade. Rodney summat???


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, there was Paradise Garage next door.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Did anyone used to go to The Whip - in the Studio in Frogmore Street, mid 80s?



Never heard of it (-'Twas before my time in Bristol.)

So, where on Frogmore Street was 'The Studio'; what's there nowadays?


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

Up by the ice rink, where the Academy is (but I think the Academy is a different place - never been there).


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Up by the ice rink, where the Academy is (but I think the Academy is a different place - never been there).



In which case, I've got a feeling I already asked the same question a few years ago on here. 

(-FWIW, I reckon goth clubs should ideally be in cramped dark cellars, not up next to ice rinks. )


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I do remember a similar conversation!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yes, I do remember a similar conversation!



Oh look, not only did I indeed ask the very same question a year ago, but it seems I even remarked _then_ that I'd probably already asked the same question some time previous to that... 

I'm stuck in a loop.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 16, 2010)

Geri said:


> Up by the ice rink, where the Academy is (but I think the Academy is a different place - never been there).



Almost. The Academy was the old cinema. The Studio and the Mayfair Suite were to the left of the ice rink and are now demolished replaced by the new buildings holding the Chinese karaoke restaurant and another bar.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 16, 2010)

I miss the Cannon - since its demise the Odeon went to pot, seeing as there wasn't another cheap picture palace in town to keep it competitive 

Oh the nostalgia of £2-3 cinema tickets!


----------



## Geri (Mar 16, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Almost. The Academy was the old cinema. The Studio and the Mayfair Suite were to the left of the ice rink and are now demolished replaced by the new buildings holding the Chinese karaoke restaurant and another bar.



I forgot all about the cinema! Saw loads of films there as well.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 16, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> In which case, I've got a feeling I already asked the same question a few years ago on here.
> 
> (-FWIW, I reckon goth clubs should ideally be in cramped dark cellars, not up next to ice rinks. )


Correct. Contemporaneous with the Whip was the Bastille Club, a fucked up punk/goth night that I used to go to every Tuesday in the cellar at Yesterdays in King Street, run by a geezer known as Dave Darling. 

'twas cramped, dark and damp. In fact the mixed aroma of poppers, weed and penetrating damp will probably live with me for ever.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 16, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> In which case, I've got a feeling I already asked the same question a few years ago on here.



this is where I came in as it turns out... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104455


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

The whip!
the stick?
Into the lake?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 6, 2010)

there's a facebook group - friends of the whip - here. Turns out Mrs Eejit's best mate used to be v gothic there.


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I did.  There's a facebook page for the whip (you may know this by now).


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 12, 2011)

Geri said:


> I used to be so in awe of everyone in there - I'd never seen a man wearing a wedding dress before!
> 
> A friend of a friend passed away just before Christmas, and I found out from his Facebook tribute page that he used to DJ there, and work at Bony Maronie.


 
Who was this?


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Can't remember the dress-wearer but I do remember a wierd goth couple who used to hang out in the main bit sat down, looking miserable. They hardly moved all night apart from the odd tune.
> 
> Boney Maronie! wasn't there another clothes shop there? maybe I'm getting mixed with the one in the Arcade. Rodney summat???


 
There was Boulevard to the left of Bonie's and Paradise Garage to the right.


----------



## Boppity (Feb 12, 2011)

You share a name with my doggy.


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 12, 2011)

Sunspots said:


> In which case, I've got a feeling I already asked the same question a few years ago on here.
> 
> (-FWIW, I reckon goth clubs should ideally be in cramped dark cellars, not up next to ice rinks. )


 
Like Charlotte's wine bar?


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 12, 2011)

Boppity said:


> You share a name with my doggy.


 
One cool doggy!


----------



## Geri (Feb 12, 2011)

bonnet0uk said:


> Who was this?


 
Glove.


----------



## Geri (Feb 12, 2011)

Boppity said:


> You share a name with my doggy.


 
Your dog is called bonnet0uk?


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> Glove.


 
What's their real first name?


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2011)

bonnet0uk said:


> What's their real first name?


 
I've no idea.


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've no idea.


 
Can you link me to their page please?


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2011)

Here you go:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=215980800679


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 15, 2011)

God, looking at the photos in the Facebook album for the night makes me regret even more not being born 10 years earlier. People back then were


----------



## bonnet0uk (Feb 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=215980800679


 
I don't remember him from BM although I recognise his face, I worked next door in Boulevard around 87/88, there was a Laura in BM and a young lad, the shop was run by a husband and wife (can not for the life of me remember their names) and Rich ran Paradise Garage.


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't remember Boulevard very well, was it a later addition? I used to go in BM and Paradise Garage when I was about , which would have been 1980/81.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 18, 2011)

The name Boulevard rings a bell but I can't place it. Was it clubwear-type stuff?


----------



## bonnet0uk (Mar 10, 2011)

I was working in Boulevard when I was 17 around 1987-88 and remember it from a few years prior at least.  Boulevard sold Leather clothes including fringed biker jackets, rubber dresses, clothes by Phaze and new romantic and paisley shirts.


----------

